# dyi berky water filter



## Spayth (May 10, 2013)

I'm wanting to build me a water filter with the black berkey filters and two 5 gallon food grade buckets. This would be for every day use. I'm concerned about the water having a plastic taste from setting in the plastic buckets. Has anyone done this and did the water taste ok? Thanks


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have never done this BUT you could get a glass or ceramic crock for the bottom half and not have to worry about a plastic taste.

Look up rabbit water filters.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

You said that this filtered water was for every day use, did you mean that you are not hooked up to a modern water source, or is it to be used in an emergency situation? In an emergency situation taste should be the least of your worries, you should focus on potable disease free water, if it tastes a little like pickles then so be it, its better than the alternitive.


----------



## Spayth (May 10, 2013)

Its for everyday use because our city tap water taste like poo and bottled water gets expensive lol. Of course safe water in an emergency is a big part of wanting a berkey too and your right in that case safety is what is important not taste..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

If its for everyday use think about getting a Britta or Pur filter. The cost of a Berkey can add up with daily use.

We use a Pur faucet filter then a Britta pitcher on our tap water. We have natural mountain spring water but they don't chlorinate it so we filter, filter and filter it before drinking. For an emergency we have Berkey and rabbit filters as well as other purifying options.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had a number of filters that came with a plastic water container, the plastic taste was not a problem. When I buy water it comes in a plastic container. If the taste does become a problem go to the bakery at a local store and ask them for a couple of the three gallon buckets. The water will cycle faster through a three gallon bucket and have less time to acquire any unwanted flavor. I imagine your plan will work out just fine but if you have flavor problems here is a link for a how to on a charcoal filter that should remove the taste.

http://www.prep-blog.com/2013/05/12/using-activated-charcoal/


----------



## seanallen (Nov 13, 2012)

Caribou said:


> I have had a number of filters that came with a plastic water container, the plastic taste was not a problem. When I buy water it comes in a plastic container. If the taste does become a problem go to the bakery at a local store and ask them for a couple of the three gallon buckets. The water will cycle faster through a three gallon bucket and have less time to acquire any unwanted flavor. I imagine your plan will work out just fine but if you have flavor problems here is a link for a how to on a charcoal filter that should remove the taste.
> 
> http://www.prep-blog.com/2013/05/12/using-activated-charcoal/


Charcoal filters work good


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Grimm said:


> If its for everyday use think about getting a Britta or Pur filter. The cost of a Berkey can add up with daily use.
> 
> We use a Pur faucet filter then a Britta pitcher on our tap water. We have natural mountain spring water but they don't chlorinate it so we filter, filter and filter it before drinking. For an emergency we have Berkey and rabbit filters as well as other purifying options.


Agreed. We use a Britta pitcher for our everyday use, ie make it taste better filter. It's inexpensive and does exactly what it is supposed to. I would suggest something like that for everyday use.


----------



## THEMIOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

I have made a total of four of them two for my parents one for my storage and I have one for Every Day Use. let me start off bye saying this ideal well save everyone alot of money. But about the plastic taste... As long as you are using (food grade) buckets you wont get that plastic taste in you mouth


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Make sure the Berkey candle filter drains into a 5 gallon water bottle, you won't get any bad plastic taste:


----------

